# Omnisphere Pangaea by The Unfinished - out now!



## TheUnfinished (Apr 7, 2017)

Hello!

*Omnisphere Pangaea* is now available to purchase!

*Pangaea* is a collection of 300 patches showing off the lighter side of Omnisphere, with a particular focus on ambient, ethnic sounds. Full of hybrid instruments, pads, sequences and textures, *Pangaea* blends real instruments with organic sounds and digital synthesis, to create the perfect atmospheres for ethereal, world music influenced vibes. I call it my _National Geographic/Discovery Channel_ soundset!

Check out the walkthrough video...



... or listen to some groovy demo tracks.



There will also be a *Deluxe* version of *Pangaea* that features 64 bonus patches using soundsources from Trilian and the Bob Moog Tribute library.

*Pangaea* will be £39.99 + VAT, whilst the *Deluxe* edition will be £49.99 +VAT.


----------



## mac (Apr 7, 2017)

Once again, @TheUnfinished showing us that we don't actually need to buy new synths, and just make better use of what we've already got. Top stuff


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 7, 2017)

The only thing that is now needed from us is to offer the fish again!




......see your last post referring to a very original bbc show


----------



## JonSolo (Apr 7, 2017)

Very nice.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 7, 2017)

About time we hear from you Matt. Hope your move is going well. I look forward to listening to your amusing walkthrough later tonight.

Ps anything for Phobos in the plans?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 7, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> The only thing that is now needed from us is to offer the fish again!
> 
> ......see your last post referring to a very original bbc show


You might have to jog my memory on that one!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 7, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> About time we hear from you Matt. Hope your move is going well. I look forward to listening to your amusing walkthrough later tonight.
> 
> Ps anything for Phobos in the plans?


I have nothing to confirm and nothing to deny. Ambiguously vague, that's me.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden (Apr 7, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> You might have to jog my memory on that one!


I believe you humorously quoted" ......so long, and thanks for al the fish" which I thought was a specific funny remark by the intelligible dolphins from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.

Just funny stuff, that's all.

Once I get hands on Omnisphere 2 I will be sure to check out your presets since I am not so into the time investments that "sound design" asks.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Apr 7, 2017)

Omnisphere 1 or 2 needed for this? Sounds great!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 8, 2017)

Silence-is-Golden said:


> I believe you humorously quoted" ......so long, and thanks for al the fish" which I thought was a specific funny remark by the intelligible dolphins from the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy.
> 
> Just funny stuff, that's all.
> 
> Once I get hands on Omnisphere 2 I will be sure to check out your presets since I am not so into the time investments that "sound design" asks.


Ah yes, you're right. That was indeed a Hitchhiker's quote.

I once met Douglas Adams, interviewed him for my university magazine. Lovely, lovely man, hugely missed. And very tall! Man, he was a big bloke.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 8, 2017)

Dr.Quest said:


> Omnisphere 1 or 2 needed for this? Sounds great!


Omnisphere 2 required, my friend.


----------



## Maximvs (Apr 8, 2017)

Great stuff! For the Deluxe edition is it necessary to own both Trillian and the Bob Moog Tribute library in order to use those patches? (I haven't had time to watch the walk through video yet, so if the answer is in there excuse me...)

Cheers, Max


----------



## Pedro Camacho (Apr 8, 2017)

Matt is one of the finest Synth experts in the world and getting better each day!!!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 8, 2017)

Massimo said:


> Great stuff! For the Deluxe edition is it necessary to own both Trillian and the Bob Moog Tribute library in order to use those patches? (I haven't had time to watch the walk through video yet, so if the answer is in there excuse me...)
> 
> Cheers, Max


Yes, you will need to own them for the patches to work.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 9, 2017)

Nice to see you back Matt!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 9, 2017)

Wonderful textures soundscapes!!!!!...

fwiw... bonus patch demo starts at 49ish minutes... ehh... Pop Nood? ROFLMAO


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 10, 2017)

G.R. Baumann said:


> Wonderful textures soundscapes!!!!!...
> 
> fwiw... bonus patch demo starts at 49ish minutes... ehh... Pop Nood? ROFLMAO


I only wish I'd said "Pop Nood" rather than what I actually accidentally said!


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 12, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> I only wish I'd said "Pop Nood" rather than what I actually accidentally said!




You know what puzzles me, seriously? All those patch names, how on earth does someone come up with all these more than often suitable and descriptive names. Is that pure inspiration? Heavy intoxication? Early stage of schizophrenia? Cocktail of weed, fishermens friend and beluga caviar? 

Or.... is there software that randomly comes up with usable creations?

I really can't figure that one out.

Mental note to self: Must get your libraries when I am up and running again...


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 12, 2017)

Patch names: my greatest nemesis. It is a tedious business.

As of yet, I've given two patches the same name only once that I've actually noticed (though I dare say there are a few more). And that name was "Hotorget" which is a station on the Stockholm metro system.

I would love it if someone invented some kind of patch name generator. I would throw money at that person. And maybe even kiss them... a bit.

P.S. Remind me never to come round yours for a cocktail.


----------



## EvilDragon (Apr 12, 2017)

Matt, here's a neat idea you could try.

There's an old freebie VST called Oatmeal, and it has a pretty nifty patch randomize function, which also randomizes the name of the patch. Give it a shot, just for names.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 12, 2017)

The Virus Ti has one also. Shift/Store.



EvilDragon said:


> Matt, here's a neat idea you could try.
> 
> There's an old freebie VST called Oatmeal, and it has a pretty nifty patch randomize function, which also randomizes the name of the patch. Give it a shot, just for names.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 13, 2017)

I'll take a look at Oatmeal.

I did not know that the Virus TI did that as well. Although having that nearby constantly might not be the most efficient approach!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 13, 2017)

I'd find it useful if the names had already something to do with the sound itself.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 13, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> P.S. Remind me never to come round yours for a cocktail.



You mean, you don't like swedish Surströmming?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 13, 2017)

I won't lie. I wasn't expecting this thread to go in that direction.


----------



## G.R. Baumann (Apr 13, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> I won't lie. I wasn't expecting this thread to go in that direction.



MMC  ...
mea culpa Matt


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 14, 2017)

*

*

*Omnisphere Pangaea* is now available to purchase, download and make sweet sweet music with.

Enjoy!


----------



## Saxer (Apr 14, 2017)

Just had a deep deluxe afternoon nap wearing headphones and listening to Matt's walkthrough. Extremely restful! Immediate purchase!


----------



## byzantium (Apr 14, 2017)

Cheers Matt, great to hear a lovely collection that is not dark. I think Jonathan van de Wijngaarden's demo on the website in particular is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 14, 2017)

First listen was quite impressive. Have large Spectrasonics collection, but NOT Tribute. Have long considered it.

Best to buy Deluxe anyway and see about future? Likely no way to update/upgrade later?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 14, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> First listen was quite impressive. Have large Spectrasonics collection, but NOT Tribute. Have long considered it.
> 
> Best to buy Deluxe anyway and see about future? Likely no way to update/upgrade later?


I'm sure I'd be able to find a way to accommodate an upgrade in the future.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 16, 2017)

Shift/Store. The names are right up your alley Matt 



TheUnfinished said:


> I did not know that the Virus TI did that as well. Although having that nearby constantly might not be the most efficient approach!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 16, 2017)

Listened again to the video, sound great! Newsletter coming soon?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 16, 2017)

jamwerks said:


> Listened again to the video, sound great! Newsletter coming soon?


Newsletter came out on Friday. Check your spam folder sir.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 16, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> I'm sure I'd be able to find a way to accommodate an upgrade in the future.



Great! $$ are really small, but not at all sure how much wav files will be needed in future. Glad to know there is a choice now.

THX!


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 16, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Newsletter came out on Friday. Check your spam folder sir.


Got it!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Apr 19, 2017)

Found a good product name generator that might work when you get stuck Matt. Just keep hitting the "Genrate product name" until you like one. My first tries were "Ding-phase, Auto-Sansing, Qvo Canlax" some great stuff.

http://online-generator.com/name-generator/product-name-generator.php

After saying this I do agree with jamwerks, if at all possible descibing some aspect of the sound with the title is really useful. I'd rather have "Ding-phase Pad" than something with no relation. But in a "brain dead emergency" the above might be helpful.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 19, 2017)

kurtvanzo said:


> Found a good product name generator that might work when you get stuck Matt. Just keep hitting the "Genrate product name" until you like one. My first tries were "Ding-phase, Auto-Sansing, Qvo Canlax" some great stuff.
> 
> http://online-generator.com/name-generator/product-name-generator.php
> 
> After saying this I do agree with jamwerks, if at all possible descibing some aspect of the sound with the title is really useful. I'd rather have "Ding-phase Pad" than something with no relation. But in a "brain dead emergency" the above might be helpful.


That's actually got quite a few fun name generators. Might try them out on the next project.

As for putting the word "pad" in a patch name etc... Generally I'm either using a synth that catgeorises with its search function (Omnisphere, Massive) or I use a prefix, like PD (Zebra, Diva).


----------



## playz123 (Apr 19, 2017)

I have no clue what some of the current names mean, Matt, but can suggest this is truly one of your best and most inspiring offerings yet. In fact I had just started a new composition when it arrived, and felt so inspired by the patches, that I completely scrapped what I'd written and began again, incorporating Pangaea into the intro. Well done!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 19, 2017)

Well, there's only so many variations on names that can mean something specific to the sounds I'm creating, before it all gets a bit repetitive.

I've created somewhere near 5,000 patches over the last few years... There aren't enough adjectives to keep things relevant. And it'd bore me to death.

On the other hand, I do get emails and messages saying that they love my patch names and that they're very evocative. So... you win some, you lose some.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Apr 19, 2017)

Matt, great names and patches imho


----------



## jamwerks (Apr 19, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> I do get emails and messages saying that they love my patch names and that they're very evocative.


Yes ! The names could be if possible evocative if not descriptive, even if all that is very subjective in the end. Must say as well as sounding great, I can see you've spent the time to correctly tag the patches, so our searches do work!


----------



## Markus Kohlprath (Apr 19, 2017)

Matt, did you also use additional sound sources of your own or only what is already included in omnisphere?


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 19, 2017)

Markus Kohlprath said:


> Matt, did you also use additional sound sources of your own or only what is already included in omnisphere?


Still just the stuff in Omnisphere. There's so much in there, plenty I still haven't used. Not found a convincing reason to start using my own sounds yet, to be honest.


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 21, 2017)

Today's the last day to use the discount code, if you're a Newsletter subscriber.

http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-pangaea/


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> Today's the last day to use the discount code, if you're a Newsletter subscriber.
> 
> http://www.theunfinished.co.uk/shop/omnisphere-pangaea/



Subscriber, but no Code to use today >>

Sent e-mail also, so will hang in there....


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 21, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> Subscriber, but no Code to use today >>
> 
> Sent e-mail also, so will hang in there....



The newsletter email was sent out last Friday, did you not get it?


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> The newsletter email was sent out last Friday, did you not get it?





TheUnfinished said:


> The newsletter email was sent out last Friday, did you not get it?



No, but will back check to make sure. Sorry for the hassle, just got your reminder about deadline today .


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 21, 2017)

sostenuto said:


> No, but will back check to make sure. Sorry for the hassle, just got your reminder about deadline today .


No hassle. Let me know if you don't find it.


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 21, 2017)

TheUnfinished said:


> No hassle. Let me know if you don't find it.



Sent e-mail to avoid further posts ??


----------

